# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور >  >  ادخل قبل أن تحذف الصوره

## غرورالورد

_يعجز لساني عن التعليق_
_اليكم الصوره_
__

----------


## ندى الكوثر

لعنة الله على الظلام والعدوان الى اي حد ودهم يوصلون

----------


## شيعيه وافتخر

لعنة الله على الظلام والعدوان

----------


## زهور الريف

استغفر الله
لعنهم الله لعنا وبيلا
والحقهم باسفل دركا من الجحيم

----------


## النغم انيني

الله يلعنهم اعداااء الاسلام
اللههم عجل فرج  امامنا

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

استغفر الله
لعنة الله عليهم 
الله لايبارك فيهمـ لادنيا ولا اخرة 
انشااء الله في الدكر الاسفل من النار
عجل ياصاحب الزمان

----------


## LUCKY

استغفر الله ربي و اتوب اليه 

الله يحفظ الاسلام و ينزه القران 

شكراً على الطرح

----------


## سمراء

استغفر الله العظيم
ربي العنهم اجمعين
عجل الله فرج صاحب العصر والزمان
تسلمي خيتو عالصورة
تحياتي لكِ

----------


## غرورالورد

_لعنه الله على القوم الظالمين_
_شكرا أخواني وأخواتي على مروركم_
_وتفاعلكم_

----------


## Love Rafael

استغفر الله العلي العظيم
لعنات الله تحل عليهم
مشكورة اختي غرور على الصورة
الله يعطيج العافية
تحياتي

----------


## غرورالورد

_Love Rafael_

_شكرا على مرورك الرائع_

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*استغفر الله ربي*
*الله يلعنهم لعان* 
*تسلمي اختي*
*تحياتي*

----------


## محمد الشمري

اعوذو بالله من غضب الله 

الله يلعنهم ويعذبهم امين 


يسلمو.....

----------


## اسير الهوى

لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله

اعوذ بالله من غضب الله

اللهم اجرنا..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم 
الا لعنة الله على الظالمين

----------


## غرورالورد

_شكرا على مروركم حبايبي_

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

أستغفر الله ربي وأتوب إليه
ألا لعنة الله على القوم الظالمين

----------


## فاطِمه

لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله 
عسى ربي يخسف بهم

----------


## غرورالورد

_شكرا عالى الطله الحلوه اعزائي_

----------


## طيبه الروح

*استغفر الله رب العظيم* 


*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم*

----------


## اهات كربلاء

استغفرالله العلي العظيم
الله يجعلهم في اسفل السافلين 
لعنة الله عليهم

----------


## Taka

*استغفر الله ....*
*لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله .....*

----------


## غرورالورد

_مهرشاد تسلم على المرور الحلو_

----------


## بريط

استغفر الله ربي

----------


## امير العذاب

استغفر الله العظيم 

اسمحولي بس هاذ االموضوع لازم تمحوووو :noworry:

----------


## عاشق الحرية

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم 


حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل على كل ظالم

و بنتظار الجديد . . .

و نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## الــــنـــاري

استغفر الله
لعنهم الله لعنا وبيلا
والحقهم باسفل دركا من الجحيم

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

جهنم تبي حطب
 والي سوه هذا
من حطب جهنم والي يشتريه
بعد لعنه الله على الظالمين
مشكووور اخوي تحياتي لك

----------


## ضوى

*لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم..*
*الله يلعن أعداء الإسلام..*

*تشكرين أختي على الصورة*
*وربي يحفظكم*

----------


## Sweet Magic

الا لعنة الله على الظالمين

----------


## ابو طارق

*لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم* 

*لعنة الله على كل معتدي اثيم*

----------

